# Mp3/CD recognition



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in charge of burning our mp3 audio sermons onto CDs. I edit the sound file by changing the title, name etc. I apply it and save it but when I use Windows Media Player to burn the mp3 onto a CD it doesn't register as an audio CD nor is most of the information I originally included recognized.

Why?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 19, 2008)

mp3 isn't a format that will be registered as an audio CD. It has to be written not in MP3 format, but in actual audio format (i.e. about 80 mins max - you can get hours of mp3 on a single CD, but it's worthless for playing on a regular CD player). 

Could this be it? It sounds like maybe you're just copying mp3 files to a CD (which won't work). The other things you mention also would probably follow. If all you did was try to burn the file onto the CD as an MP3 file, then you will only be able to play it on a computer or other MP3 reader.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes I am burning one mp3 file onto a CD. 

I should have clarified as per the following: the CD plays in my stereo because most CD players now a days recognize mp3 format. I just thought that when I put it into my computer's CD player it should start playing on its own and show up with the file formatting (information) I edited the original mp3. 

It still plays on my computer however. I just have to explore the CD and click on the mp3 file. Not what I wanted (as per my previous post).


----------



## Poimen (Sep 24, 2008)

Instead of starting a new thread let me ask an additional questions about mp3s and CDs (and if anyone has any other assistance on the first question please let me know).

If I have a CD with 700 MB space and 80 minutes capacity can I burn more than 80 minutes of sound files on it if the total amount of the files is less than 700 MB?


----------



## the particular baptist (Sep 24, 2008)

Greetings brother,


I believe its an either or. If a player handles mp3 then the MB applies not the length. If the player cant then it has to be burned as WAVE (audio) in which case the length applies.


flavio


----------



## Webservant (Sep 24, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Instead of starting a new thread let me ask an additional questions about mp3s and CDs (and if anyone has any other assistance on the first question please let me know).
> 
> If I have a CD with 700 MB space and 80 minutes capacity can I burn more than 80 minutes of sound files on it if the total amount of the files is less than 700 MB?


I do this all the time, and 80 minutes is 80 minutes. The size of the file has never entered into the equation unless I am just burning a data CD and dumping mp3s onto it.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 24, 2008)

Webservant said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of starting a new thread let me ask an additional questions about mp3s and CDs (and if anyone has any other assistance on the first question please let me know).
> ...



That is what I thought. Thank you.


----------

